# couple looking to move to cyprus for a year



## shlimon (Sep 6, 2012)

me and my girlfriend are looking to move to cyprus for a year, how do we go about getting a visa to stay for a year and to work as we are looking for employment before we move, also what requirements are needed for us to do this, and does a criminal record effect anything????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are a British citizen you don't need a visa but you will have to give proof of income to get a residency permit. I would imagine that if your criminal record was discovered it might affect things negatively after all, no country wants to import crime.


----------



## RenAhoy (Jun 25, 2013)

Veronica said:


> If you are a British citizen you don't need a visa but you will have to give proof of income to get a residency permit. I would imagine that if your criminal record was discovered it might affect things negatively after all, no country wants to import crime.


This is helpful.  We're moving over too and wondered about becoming a resident. Is that all we need proof of?


----------



## AJC1976 (Jul 18, 2013)

This was also helpful for me although I am in slightly different circumstances (and no criminal record).

I have had a holiday property in Cyprus since last year (long term rental) but am now looking to move over on a more permanent basis and bring my girlfriend with me. I work in the middle east and as such will not be seeking any employment on the Island (just enjoying it on my time off). My girlfriend will also not be seeking any employment whilst living here either as my wages cover our lifestyle and bills etc.

Is it really worth going for the residency option? Is it a requirement or is EU citizenship enough?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

AJC1976 said:


> This was also helpful for me although I am in slightly different circumstances (and no criminal record).
> 
> I have had a holiday property in Cyprus since last year (long term rental) but am now looking to move over on a more permanent basis and bring my girlfriend with me. I work in the middle east and as such will not be seeking any employment on the Island (just enjoying it on my time off). My girlfriend will also not be seeking any employment whilst living here either as my wages cover our lifestyle and bills etc.
> 
> ...


If you want to stay in Cyprus(or in any other EU country where you are not citizen) more then 90 days per year you need to have a permission to stay. In Cyprus called yellow slip. To get this you need proof of income and health insurance.

Anders


----------



## AJC1976 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks very much Vegaanders - appreciate the sound advice


----------



## ssbn02 (May 16, 2013)

hello, professional guy been working and living in cyprus for 5 years now. have a biz over here and use cyprus as a cheaper base to the middle east. i am a brit, married, bank accounts, car friends etc etc. 

this thread puzzles me. i work and live in nicosia. have live in paphos ( nice but not again ) live in larnaca and may move to paralimni when the nicosia road is finished.....if you are a brit why bother with a visa. i and many of my friends dont have one. in fact i wouldnt bother at all and save your money. there is absolutely no need in any shape or form, legally or otherwise why you need one here.


----------

